# Pocketwatch Info



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Folks,

I bought this pocketwatch this week. It appears to be unsigned and in a cheap gun Metal case. However when I looked at the movement it appears to be of reasonable quality with the over engineered regulation lever. Is there a particular reason for this method rather than the normal lever on its own? Also can anyone recognise a maker or approx production date..Thanks Thomas R


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I would guess early 1900s being a crown wind and set probably around the 1st ww era


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement is from Minerva!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

This is called a "Whiplash" regulator and is used for finely adjusting the time keeping of the watch and much more minute adjustments rather than just the ordinary pointer you move, even if moved gently your moving it a millimeter, with this your moving it in tenths if not hundreds of a mill.......... It is a very good sign of quality!!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> This is called a "Whiplash" regulator and is used for finely adjusting the time keeping of the watch and much more minute adjustments rather than just the ordinary pointer you move, even if moved gently your moving it a millimeter, with this your moving it in tenths if not hundreds of a mill.......... It is a very good sign of quality!!


Wow so not a bad purchase for Â£13 then?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

13 Quid? Wow, a real bargain!


----------



## Samuel Ho (Aug 2, 2012)

The watch not bad


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

These cases now seem to be referred to as gunmetal, but they are in fact just blued steel. Gunmetal is made from 88% copper, 10% tin and 2% zinc and is a type of bronze and impervious to atmospheric, steam and sea water contamination. These blued steel cases rust if you breathe on them. But that is a very nice quality movement with what appears to be 17 jewels and a micrometric regulator. No doubt a very good buy. Well done!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

harryblakes7 said:


> This is called a "Whiplash" regulator and is used for finely adjusting the time keeping of the watch and much more minute adjustments rather than just the ordinary pointer you move, even if moved gently your moving it a millimeter, with this your moving it in tenths if not hundreds of a mill.......... It is a very good sign of quality!!


Also called a "swan-neck" regulator or "micrometric" regulator. The presence of such a regulator is generally a sign of quality, since such fine regulation would only be worthwhile on a watch of quality.


----------

